# Frame painted



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

So my simple engine rebuild has turned into a body off resto. 
I painted the frame with Por 15 chassis black. Turned out great but I would never use a brush to paint the frame again, a spray finish would be quicker and cover the hard to get spots easier.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

A few more pics


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I used the Por-15. I also used the Eastwood paint that you spray inside the frame with the extension tube to get inside to coat the internal areas.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I've got my frame stripped down of all parts and was either going to have it blasted and powder coated or do the POR 15 routine. Pro's and Con's of each? Price IS an issue and no it's NOT a #'s matching car so I don't care about originality. Also, if POR 15, exactly how much do you think I need for just the frame? Not including rear end or suspension.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey stitch, I used 3 1/2 quarts for my frame and all suspension parts. My first coat was light followed by a heavy 2nd coat. I really liked the lay and spread (ha ha) of the por15, nice to work with. I would have 2 qaurts on hand for just the frame and if you don't dip into the 2nd just return the can. Hope this helps.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would have it blasted and then do the POR-15, that is what I did with my frame. I purchased a small 40 lb blaster from Harbor Freight and did it myself. Nasty & dirty and time consuming, but it worked for me. 

I also used the POR-15 top coat over the rust protector. Make sure the POR-15 rust protector is thoroughly dried, like give it a couple weeks, or the top coat will soften the undercoat and cause it to crack/crinkle and even lift a little should you decide to use it.


----------

